# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Operation Maximus

## Blue Whale

Hi People,

After all the di-li-da-li, finally got down to work on my replacement tank.
Operation Maximus. After the flicker minded mind turn on and off, I finally settled down on a 24 x 12 x 18 tank or 2ft instead of 3ft.

Digged into the storeroom and found viola! a stand! ha ha.

*Phase I Stage 1 12/12/2009*
Using the mini glue gun to reinforce the corners and base. Okay I am really not very good with the gun, and this is the first time I am using the gun. Took me about 1+hr just to glue them up and 12 sticks of glues.

Notice that there are losta water not dry yet. I wash the tank after using the glue gun.

*Phase I Stage 2*
Modify the PL light. It comes in white, chey....really don't like that much. So I decided to modify it. And so comes the violet lights instead of the regular white one. Got some color plastics from a nearby bookshop. I actually goto 2 bookshop before I could find it. =P

And so! This is good for the week...phew...almost break my back doing all these...to be continue...

Extra Details for those who are interested to know:

*Tank Size 2ft*
24 x 12 x 18 custom made tank. Base modified, strengthened with T200 mini glue gun, expendable 12 glue sticks.

*Alife PL Light for 2ft tank*
Comes with side stand but not using. Extendable arms on left and right. Modified with violet plastic on tubes.

*Philip 13w/865c Energy-saving compact fluorescent lamps* 
http://www.lighting.philips.co.in/ap...dr_id=2051&tab=

What happen to my current tank? Well not leaking, doing fine but at half the water volume.

*Phase II Stage I (12/13/2009)*

*Stage I purchases consist of the following*:
Corner Protectors
Glue Sticks (For Spare)
2 pin adaptors
3 x 3 pin extension cord
Cable Ties
Singer Oil (Later for maintenace purpose)

My Old 2 x 2 pin extension cord (not shown in Photo0090.jpg)
My Old Timer (4 years old)

Photo0091 shows you the rack before tying.

*Stage II Enhancing the corners of the tank*
Photo0092

*Stage III Tying and hooking up the Timer and Alife PL Light*
Photo0093
Photo0094 showing the back of it after tying.

To be continue next week  :Grin:

----------


## Wilfred

that's a lot of things you have there, you got your rack.. err.. a mouse on the 5th pic.. lol.. i like your power layout.. what you going to do with your 3feet? going in to storeroom or going to fix it?..  :Laughing:

----------


## Blue Whale

^o^ thank you wackytpt for combining...hee hee.

Actually the 2ft stand is also from the storeroom. Been siting inside for a few years, I dust it off, looks still quite new. 3 ft tank is a goner. From the power pict Photo0093 you can see the some of the 3ft in the background.

I think I will add a plastic sheet to cover the power, just in case some water spilt out. As I got 2 timers, I set up the other timer together with this one.

Wil, I will continue when I take leave this Thursday =D Phase III is going to be the most headache of them all. Sand, filter, etc. That is a Razer mouse hor and the Sony Vaios Z26 laptop in the background, don't pray pray(play) ar...
=====================================================
Eddy!!!!

Where to get those cement thingies! What do I need to get a decent cement structure in! =D Time to pick up a new trick. It's all Eddy's fault! ha ha...but I kinda enjoy this.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi BW!

My fault that made you do this ? That's impressive! 

Ok bro , what can i help you with your new project? paludarium or vivarium?

I strongly advice you, NEVER NEVER NEVER use gun glue for leak or strengthen the glass panel or whatever.This thing does not work on any material but work only on PVC and it is real toxin to your fauna.

Stick to silicon GEII either black or white for your new baby and no cheap silicon please. Since you had already did IT, please check and see if this gun glue still sticking onto the glass if not tear it down. So you wash the corners with vinegar to neutralize it and try to overlay the ex gun glue's path with silicon GEII either white or clear or black. I rather stick to black silicon than others. Palu and viva's colour is all about black and brown.

hope this will help you.

----------


## Blue Whale

Actually the part on the cement thingy tempted me to create something similar with styrofoam. Nope, not keeping a crocodile, so no viva for me.  :Grin: 

O.O" okies...so much for the gluyy thingies. I will remove it and use Silicon instead.  :Knockout:  So much for a day's work. Bound to pay tuition fee here. Advice taken. I will take Silicon black then. Let's hope I don't get the silicone gel for breast implant. ^o^

By creating a cement structure, I saw other people's post that this can also be use for normal planted tank. What I am interested to do is create some holes but yet still can maintain the look of a rock from outside. So question is would plaster or cement be more recommended? Not a sculptor, so the more advice you give, the better.

Color wise, haven't decided yet but I do have in mind brown before you posted your reply. I am not a viva guy as you can tell.

IT play lego. I using laptop so no more lego to play with, no soldering see? My soldering skills are shit anyway.

----------


## eddy planer

> Actually the part on the cement thingy tempted me to create something similar with styrofoam. Nope, not keeping a crocodile, so no viva for me. 
> 
> 
> 
> By creating a cement structure, I saw other people's post that this can also be use for normal planted tank. What I am interested to do is create some holes but yet still can maintain the look of a rock from outside. So question is would plaster or cement be more recommended? Not a sculptor, so the more advice you give, the better.
> 
> Color wise, haven't decided yet but I do have in mind brown before you posted your reply. I am not a viva guy as you can tell.



Hmmm i can help you with that cement structure but for this 2ft tank is so easy to create one and i rather do it inside the tank as i can easy turn here and there for structure work as for my 6ft i have to create section by section.

First of all, you need:
1. Spray Foam at least 5 cans. (i used up 15 cans for my 6ft.)( pls note each can is SGD 12.50)
2 waterproof cement or grouts.(1 bag :SGD5.00)
3 acrylic paint of at least 5 colours.(each paint SGD6.80)
4 epoxy spray( SGD9.80)
5. silicon black and white if you want your structure to be grayish and black in colour
6 white eggcrate. use the white one stronger than black one (SGD 18/each.)

ok...let me know if you want to meet up with me but you must present your design first. hope this will help you. If anyone want to learn...let BW to agree to let you in. :Razz:

----------


## Captain Telecredible

Hi Blue Whale!
Your 4ft picture far back got one fish you wrongly ID. It should be called Neon tetra instead of cardinal because the red marking is only half unlike the cardinal.

Cheers,
kenneth

----------


## Blue Whale

> Hi Blue Whale!
> Your 4ft picture far back got one fish you wrongly ID. It should be called Neon tetra instead of cardinal because the red marking is only half unlike the cardinal.
> 
> Cheers,
> kenneth


3 ft lah. The redness is hidden by the leaves lah. No problem.
===================================================================
Eddy,
 :Razz:  anyone also can come in. Idea is to learn from mistakes, no need to be too defensive.

Eddy, I will keep you posted. Need to remove that layer of glue first.  :Crying:  Thursday be on leave to do that. Budget wise, this month confirmed not enough. But I am targetting before CNY so timeline not an issue at the moment. Luckily got 1", 2", 3" Putty Knives, so since I will be on leave on both Thursday and Friday, should have time to take the glue layer out. Meantime, Eddy, advice taken again, I will be making a list and perhaps find time to draw the idea in the mind out.

----------


## Captain Telecredible

> 3 ft lah. The redness is hidden by the leaves lah.


Hahaha  :Embarassed:  never see clearly hehe :Grin: 

Cheers,
kenneth

----------


## Blue Whale

Eddy, I am worry styrofoam box may be too fragile. Would Plastic Containers for noodles be a good idea?

*Basic concept:*
Base: Noodle Plastic Container (overturn), two small rect. doors for water to flow out. On top of this Plastic Container, one Plastic Cup (overturn), another two small windows for water to flow out. Thick Plastic tube inserted in the center which allows water flow either from Oto filter or external filter, there will be total 4 holes for water flow to be disperse out.

This hummy conny shape will be like a ant's nest, with 4 windows to disperse the water flow into 2 directions 4 ways out or 4 directions 4 way out. Positioned at left most inner corner of the tank. There might be one inflow of water and another small tubing for CO2 insertion. 3 inch to 4 inch thick irregular sand bed.

Except for the pathway, the floorbed should be planted with HC. Considering a big piece of driftwood at the right of the background.

*Everyone, please give your critical view*. Can help me to shape the concept along the way. This is drawn on a 1/4 of a A4 size paper.

----------


## eddy planer

BW,

wow you really got the unique concept!

No hard feeling. my personal opinion this ant hill look like an Alien's spaceship just landed on your 2ft tank!  :Razz: 

Can you explain what the usage of that ant hill structure? Look like this structure is going to take up alot of space maybe half of the tank space.

let me know your thoughts

----------


## stormhawk

Easiest tank scape. Just get a pile of branchy driftwood and drop them in. No need for plants.  :Grin:

----------


## Blue Whale

Apa(What) then? Simple Design with plastic container and plastic cup as model, stagged against each other. If not, I can also just take one of the Angkorwat photo out and try to mimic it. Actually this is Concept 1 so far. Will draw a few more when I have the time.

Eddy, i am thinking more of DIY at the moment, so good if you can supply ideas, comments, material cost (which you have done so). ^o^ time to get messy. More like remote control. oh yes, I haven't say thanks. THANK YOU!!!!  :Grin: 

Stormy, tried so many branchy driftwood liao, time to advance to next level, don't you agree?

----------


## eddy planer

BW

How's about Angkor Wat background with 1or 2 driftwood hanging out from the background or either rocky background?

are you using canister or OHF for this project?

----------


## Blue Whale

Umm...what do you mean OHF or canister? Consider me as noob can already.

Angkorwat I am thinking of the king's face. I am not thinking of the main structure as such:


The face is something like this:


I have a close up photo, just have to find it from the hundred picts. I took.

----------


## limz_777

i have seen something similar in a diy rock cement set-up

----------


## stormhawk

Well doing a design based on Angkor Wat's structure, you can probably arrange some rocks in a pile resembling the basic stupas, with pieces of wood tied with moss sticking out. This is based on the idea where some of these ancient ruins, are interspersed with trees growing out of the rocks that form these structures.  :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

All good suggestions so far.

If that is the case, think I will do this, gimme your thoughts as we go along:
- put the sand and gravel layer in first.
- leave the left side of the tank barren.
- right hand side put in place the drift woods. (Mossy pend first, am still looking through some plant directory and books, have not decide which one)
- plant the hc
- get whatever plant that is needed on the middle left.
- lay the road in the middle with eye bluffing effect.

Meantime, I can start using ice-cream sticks to create "concrete box" so that later on I can use as concrete block moulding. Saw before this is how people have made the bricks. So I will need a few moulds to create rocks blocks. On the other hand, I might need to find Kinde Buerno kinda chocolate, collect the Egg shape plastic so that later on can create a face like structure. This is the portion I most unconfident to do it, since I know I currently do not have the skills, but let's try it anyway. Oh yes, also can look for some solid base, perhaps some big flat rocks of 4 as the based together with the Egg shape plastic to "sink" the structure later. The actual structure is the King's face is faced towards 4 directions, so I will need 4x. =) 

I am uploading one of the picts. that I have previously took, but I realised I might have captured some of the picts, which are currently no longer available at the actual ground also.

----------


## Blue Whale

Original Post at 11:41am.
Here is the pict. of my latest armament.

As recommended by Stormy, Eddy.

- Ice cream sticks
- Industrial grade silicone gel and cheaper than Eddy's original budget list. Kinda surprise me too actually.
- Silicone gel gun
- Putty Knives to scrape off the glues and to scape the structures later.

Also in the line next week would be some of the followings:
- Black sand at least 5-6x
- Driftwood
- HC (might replace this)
- Filter.

*Edited Time*: 5:53pm.

It took me about 5 seconds to get the glue layer off. Ha! First surprise.
Cut myself whilst trying to cut the opening. One tube was actually sufficient, took another 15 mins to figure how to load and how to use. Everything completed in 20mins time. Phew....what a relief surprise. Silicone gel Gun for $3.80 and Silicone Black Gel just $3.50, haven't even use half a tube.

Also have discover white cement, sold in one small plastic box like those you packet noodles home just rect. in shape, should be sufficient. This white cement cost about $4, just need to mix with water. The color can use spray paint later on which cost about $4.50 per can. Overall progress have been good. So next few days I can just relax and create some small models of mould for the upcoming little cambodian temple. heh heh.

----------


## Blue Whale

The next step is creating concrete slaps like moulds.

The ice cream sticks are basically cut to size, scratched on the side surface. Currently 4 bases are sticked together using uhu glue later to be assembled again.

Meanwhile, the silicone gel will take 24 hours to set in. Whilst the base of the moulds will can take one night to set in. Work to be continue....

----------


## Wilfred

That's a lot of work bro  :Grin:  Is the spray aquarium-friendly?

Got my filter, super boy submersible pump & power head 800 (800 Liter/Hr, 210 Gallon/Hr) just the flow i wanted  :Smug: , Tested and it's work beautiful.

Finally i upload some photo, blur sorry, use my hp to take de  :Laughing:  everything is growing and moss are all growing new bud/moss.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...j/DSC00067.jpg

----------


## Blue Whale

No bad at all,  :Smile:  Lights are good, now your moss need a bit of work out there. Have you work out your CO2 yet? DIY or Tank based? Now given the most optimum condition, you could achive "pearling effect", there are many people here who have achive that and posted some of the nicest photo around here. Suggest you browse around the photo gallery.

Those who wish to show him the rope, please counter post your links here too.  :Smile: 

Spray aside first, now the moulds (expendable) are coming up nicely. Currently builting about 8 of em, might need to increase further for mass production of concrete slaps.

----------


## Blue Whale

*12-18-2009 9:50am*
Here are the moulds, this should clear doubts on why uhu is being used in the first place and what on middle earth does ice cream sticks got to do with builting structures?

Next week have a few things to do.
- Black sand supply coming in next week. So temporary can relax a bit.
- Will need time to figure how to use the white cement. What to use for containers. By now you should be able to tell that the more moulds I have the faster the creation, drying the cement shoud take about 1 day to set. Next comes the color spray.
- Oh yes, the thermometer.
- The solar fan.
- After the sand and drift wood have been introduced, will need to wait for another week of water changing. So the first intro. of water should be to drain off 95%, whereas the 2nd intro of water would be the one to start me off the tank.
- In the meantime, the structures will be created as concurrent activity.

 :Knockout:  Still got my 3 ft to maintain, yiaps!
=============================================
Time now: 12:25pm

Starting to think about the plants:
- Vallisneria gigantea
- Cryptocoryne wendtii
- Ammannia gracilis
- Didiplis diandra
- Alternanthera reineckii
- Blyxa japonica
- Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
- Hemianthus micranthemoides
- Bacopa myriophylloides
- Nuphar japonicum

This is gonna be another bigggggg......headache..

----------


## Blue Whale

Black sand 5 kg (not quartz)
Black paper
White cement
all in.

Time to rock and roll. The first packet will allow me judge how much more black sand I should get next week. Will built up a 3" to 4" thick sand bed first. In the meantime, I will be pouring the white cement into the moulds. Let them cool for a day or two before removing them. After one week of repeating the process, I should be ready to create the heads, the main pillars etc. By then, hopefully my water will start cycling in two weeks time roughly after christmas before year end. 
=============================================
*Edited:*
Okay, time now is 1:56pm.

Backdrop is up and better than expected. Uploading the pict. so that you can visualise with me. Lighting a bit weak but will enhance further later.

=============================================
*Redited:*
Time now is 3:20pm

Uploading the moulds for you to take a look at the white cement. Basically have to wait for it to set for one day before removing them out of the moulds. If got diffculties, can remove the side just by using hand to ply open, however must stick back again thereafter.

At the moment, am thinking whether the king's face is structually feasible or not. To be continue....

----------


## limz_777

interesting , are you building the structure brick by brick ?

----------


## Blue Whale

I am actually exploring possibility to build a temple like structure or not. Something that is secondary in standard to the viva like structure that Eddy have built with his 633. But so far, its not going very well with the white cement. This if successful will be used in the 2ft that I am building now.

Maybe I take out too early, it just breaks apart -.-" Might be the mix itself. I will wait for tomorrow and see how first.

Backup plan is not to built the structure if really need a higher skillset and still go for the regular looking aquatic tank, but still there are elements which will move away from traditional tank. Based on the current calculation, its 1+ wpg at the moment. So modifying as I go at the moment. After adding the black sand, the tank look stunning but as the water is cycling, there is not much of a photo to take. But the black wall and floor will bring most of the plant and fish color out.

At the moment, still not ready to raise the white flag so fast yet. =) Learning Learning Learning!

Plans has been made to go to Simlim to pickup Solar DIY Fans, my nearby LFS to pickup more blacksand min. 15kg, C328/Yishun Aqua Star Trading to pickup filter of my choice and/or plants, Biotope for some plants, etc.

----------


## Wilfred

Black sand and black background sound nice, structure in white cement.. don't know your act-work but sound stunning,  :Grin:  

I have the same idea as bring out the color, but my soil not black in color.. anyway only got 3 guppy in my tank now  :Razz: . Spend like 45min in the LFS to get this litter guys, only one word after i release them into the tank "BEAUTIFUL".  :Angel:  My Tank look so lively now.. sorry hand phone camera suck everything white or blur, drop the idea on taking them.

----------


## Blue Whale

I was thinking we can drop by C328 this week and help you get a PH tester there. Since you have the fish in, you have to take good care of both the plant and the fish.

I will calculate the flow and light with you when we in office. =) alright?

----------


## Wilfred

Got some photo anyway lol.  :Laughing: 

Yeah, let me know when you going, i also want to drop by and take a look at some fish-food and see what kind of fish i can get from there, 2 LFS there, best place to see see look look. :Grin:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi BW

Just back from Manila,

Phew, you really used white plaster! This plaster isnt water proof at all, when its contact with water and its will leech white powder and turn your water to milky water! :Shocked:  You will never able to clear the water even you did WC a hundred times.

What you need is a real cement mixture with waterproof substance and sand if you plan to create Angkor Wat structure. 

Continue to build the skeleton of your Angkor Wat until you satisfy your structure. I can give you some remains cement for your project.

hope this will help you.

----------


## Blue Whale

Hiyo Eddy, welcome back.

White Plaster I think I do have it somewhere, its different. But hey, let's try it anyway. I realised the first batch was too fragile because I added too much water using a cup. Hence this morning, I have mixed it with a spray instead where water is much more controlled whilst the mix is stronger.

Milky water, I will test one of the 2nd batch block in water after it is dry in about 18hrs. Well, that was part of my worry but there is also the paint layer which will come in later. WC is white cement. =P WC I already have difficulty managing much less cement, I doubt my skill is sufficient, another thing is both hands are injuried before, hence difficult to do delicate things. I have to do quite a lot of electric therapy using my osim nowadays. And I certainly want to do as much structure as possible before my next blood test in 3 weeks time. Got some thyroid issue over my end, nothing life threatening. 

Yo Wil,

Now camera issue, hand too shaky. You can place a high chair in front of the tank, put your hand with the camera on the high chair to guide the camera. Alternative way is to use a tripod. Whilst the resolution may be grainy, it will still much of a good picture. Make sure your camera don't follow your golden guppy. Let the guppy come to you. You put some pellets at the position you wish to photograph but note that because your water flow is still strong, the pellets will swrill away. Ha ha...you have to watch the flow and then wait for the next swim pass.

I learned a new trick call tapping. Way back during the Kampung time, I will see this uncle making brick. Whilst taking out the brick, he will use the hammer to hammer all sides of the mould, and pop comes out the brick. Real cool trick there.

Right, today will be Sim Lim for Solar DIY Fan kit. Next stop will be Aqua Star trading, come back home work work, then go my sis place to play with my nieces (very very young), reach home, then koon (sleep). -.-" Next day work. haz haz...haiz....

----------


## eddy planer

Hi BW

Ok, good for you, at least you will know what you test and trial on white plaster with spray after 18hrs curing. But you need to fully submerse the cured white plaster into the water for a week. Check for any white plaster's broken/soften debris that leech and the water condition.

If I were you , I 'll never try it or even bother to test it as white plaster will increase the PH as high as 8-9 and still skeptical and consider it as toxin to fauna. I would recommend you to try using foam spray and silicon to mould it to Angkor Wat and use epoxy the whole structure with black sand or mixture white/black sand to make your project look real natural and sexy.

Hmmmm.look like I'll be planning another 2x2x2 tank paludarium project...this time will look like Indiana Jones back ground!

Let see it bro!

----------


## Blue Whale

Oei Oei oei...don't tempt me.

I gather first mix would be a failure beforehand anyway since I do not understand the mix, never thought it is this bad.

Anyway, latest tank photo. Getting too bright for the eyes. You will see a row of led lights there but I have not even assemble the Solar fan yet. During the test run, I took down the pict. of the tank before any cable coiling. Left top is 1st time when I set up. Right top is after adding background. Left bottom is the test run. Right bottomis the row of LED lights. Running out of space, have to wait for the tank to cycle first. Quite silent at the moment with the filter. See how first. 

Meantime, the LED lights itself is already brighter than my PL lights. =P

Silcali (If) I run out of space to put the handicraft, then the so-call temple would be a house ornament. If good, maybe I should call for an auction..ha ha...confirmed bad. So you see Eddy, I got backup plan here and there....as usual. Actually fixing 3 ft tank a bit daunting. How? Eddy? Want to change your mind fix a 3ft tank instead or not? hee hee.

----------


## Wackytpt

I am shifting this to the aquascaping section.

----------


## Blue Whale

okies, been thinking of that too. Thanks.

*Important note:*
Those who are eyeing this thread for Solar, please note that solar panel only reacts with sunlight and not with normal FL lights.

So far no power from the panels, maybe insufficient sunlight, but I am using 2x3v panels to power a motor 3v, parallel connections. Time now is 6:05pm.
=========================================================
12/21/2009 20:51

*WC Block Test Subject on 2nd batch:* 
Started taking 2nd batch out. Wow...it is very very diffcult to take out. The WC (White Cement) is a very hardmix this time round. Now the side is like chalk but the top is very smooth with no particles coming out. My guess is that it is not dry. But I am now testing PH condition for water on one of the batch 2. Water at PH7.8 at the moment. Will test and watch for reaction in a few days time, most likely will know result coming Sunday. If there is any fluctuation of ph, should be testing thereafter. Current conclusion is that this is not for asthmatic people to try and it is very messy. I am working from the door of a small cabinet as my workbench.

*DIY Solar Education Kit Test:*
At 6+pm, cloudy condition, found that the solar panel is generating power but at a very very low rate. The fin of the fans hardly moving but can see it start rotating after a while. Current conclusion is that the DIY Fan will not do for Aquarium Tanks since it does not react to the lights. I have tested the solar panel under PL, FL, LED light. No T5 to test at the moment. So I will shift be shifting the Solar project out of this current tank setup. Those who wants to try it its about *SGD $23* and note that the Panel aren't the power sort and its less than palm size. Don't expect much.

*LED Setup Test*:
I have been reading post in the forum that LED Lights is the one. So the current DIY LED Led cost about *SGD $28* for just the strip of leds, it is arranged as 3by3 so if 3 leds spoilt/short circuit, then I just need to cut the three off for the rest to function. I don't have the cost for the connector (Given to me free), forgot to ask the price for the *1000MA 12V Adaptor*. =P I just pay only. hee hee. Okay I admit, I got carried away after seeing so many toys at Sim Lim Tower. From current observation it is brighter than my PL Light. If you are building one, you should have a reflective surface and point it downwards, I am testing hence will not be builting one for the time being.

Please do not try this if you don't know where you are going.

----------


## Blue Whale

Eddy, it is currently clear blue, it is already off my current PH chart, I certainly not doubting my test kit even though it's old. Verdict from my LFS that he have difficulties with the water at the moment. But like Shadow shared in other thread, no signs of any sort does not mean the water is not problematic. I am a bit worried now. If this color turns purple, I know for certain, that the ph is raising. =P keep figure cross. If it's turns yellow or orange, I will be worry also. =P Forgive me, I am more practical side than a theory person. Not good at theory, more on the practical side/hands on. I can accept failure if I fail. Allow space to succeed and allow space to fall. (If the portion on raising and lowering is wrong, please forgive me, I do not have chemistry background, but do correct me if wrong)

----------


## Blue Whale

Wil,

Countermeasure for cooling deployed. 15mins run already drop less than 1C. Good investment, should buy one to cool our office, lol.

*White Cement Observation Day 1*
No bubbling or crumbling, no color change to water. Block still intact.

DIY CO2 1 (JBL DIY CO2 Bottle size) recharged and deployed in 3ft. 27.9C with FL light, Electronic Thermometer. All Plants Nutrient 2x dosage. CO2 tablets 6x.
DIY CO2 2 (Nutrifin DIY CO2 Bottle size) recharged and deployed in 2ft. 28 C with PL light, LED Light, Cooling Fan, Electronic Thermometer.

*White Cement Block building* 
- no building today, let the existing block dry first due to rainy days.

Bought some vegetables today, currently swimming in my 3 ft. Will showcase once I deployed them in the 2ft tank. 6 different plants, 4 types. Will ID the plants later when I have time against my dictionary. Tired after work.

----------


## limz_777

how long can the DIY CO2 *2* (Nutrifin DIY CO2 Bottle size) last ? 2 meaning 2 bottles ?

----------


## Blue Whale

> how long can the DIY CO2 *2* (Nutrifin DIY CO2 Bottle size) last ? 2 meaning 2 bottles ?


2-3 weeks, each bottle differs in height and circumference. It depends on your mix during preparation of the CO2. I learned this from AQ and a few other sites few years back. 2 means No.2 2x that means twice the amount or two in your context.

I am dismantling the tank for Top up, the DIYs are in place usually when I need to top up the tank. =) Like I said before in other threads they are backups.

----------


## Blue Whale

The 2ft tank is currently live. PH hovering 6.8-7 at the moment. Color is quite close. Plants have started to shift in. 2 *Long fin flying danios* and 4 *badis badis* are patrolling the area since last night, so far so good. No pearling effect of course since I am temporary just using *DIY CO2* in view of the *CO2 tank* still in the process of topping up. Be collecting from BioTope once they are ready. Festival season so much give them more time.

Running out of space in 2ft. Phew...must rethink what I want and what can be done. Come worst just do a normal tank. The lights are not fixed yet. I actually wanted to get 78W T5 but it is out of stock at _Aqua Star Trading_ yesterday. Guess I have to look somewhere else. Changing the tubes to 2x39w with the ballast of a 2x24w will not work as the ballast is the one giving the high output effect hence must get a real 2x39w T5 light. Be doing some hunting again, once the light in, then I will reposition the 3 lights together. Namely the *2x13w PL light*, the *LED Light* and the would be* 78W T5*. Photos difficult to take now due to the orientation of the tank which induce losta reflection. Hence will do it later.

*Solar Panels* will have to chuck one side first, although I tested them to be working. Most likely Jan project will include how to mount them onto some wood blocks which I have goto DIY Shop to look see look see again.

By far the *white cement* test water is still very much clear hence the fear of clouding water is not there. I don't think there will be significant change in ph later but have to confirm later by test it this week. So what if I run out of space. Still be practicing with the white cement of course. Since I am hyper-active at the moment, at least a hobby there to pass time. Craving tools have some, let's hope my hands are steady.

In case you are wondering about my filter, its a *Hydor Cystal R10*, which is generally have a very powerful flow rate running at 11w sufficient to drive a tank of 415cm2. Basically it's an overdrive but I can tune it down since the flow rate is adjustable. In terms of L, it would be 120-200 meaning can drive a 3ft to 4ft tank..ha ha.

Nothing goes wrong then everything will be set properly next week just nice before I go for the blood test the following week which by then, hand will not have the strength for at least another week. =P

=================================================
2:08pm
1st batch of wc all throw away, taking out the 3rd batch and putting in the 4th batch soon. Hard and slow work.
=================================================
11:16pm
Main light and fan off. Managed to maintain 25-26C throughout the day.
Did an observation and discover my hc is not doing very good. Found the problem to be air stone for the DIY CO2, have removed them. CO2 is oozing out now. I am going to leave the LED overnight.
10 mins and see an immediate reaction from the hc from dying to suddenly like being fattened. Grey off area also seem to reduce. I dosed an emergency CO2 4x pills in within the dissolve path of the water flow too. If tomorrow still not doing good, I will shift the 2nd DIY CO2 over. Nurtients should not be a problem at the moment. Tackling light and CO2 as I go, these are the two area currently need improvement. CO2 tank wouldn't be ready till next week...haiz...still topping up.

----------


## Xianghao

pictures speak a thousand words bro.. show some tank shots!

----------


## Blue Whale

Sorry to keep you all waiting,

Just came back very tired. Been doing fire fighting here. I have just change one T5 24wx2, if use 24wx4 the top surface may be insufficient.

Current remedy taken since morning.

1. CO2 - Currently the tank is reinforced with DIY CO2 No.2 which has a stronger output than No.1, CO2 tank is still in the midst of topping up.
2. Excel - Finally got myself a 500ml bottle of it. Just dosed 2 caps.
3. Lights - Changed the PL 26w to T5 48w. Still have the LEDS light. PL26w will be reposition for use later on. Current tank wpg should be around 3 or so.
4. Other dosage including Seachem Nitrogen, Trace, Potassium, Alife Iron.

I am still trying to plant hc as my last attempt few years back wasn't that successful. At current, about 50% of them are dying. No visible algae since the tank been running since last week. So far no casulty on end of fish. The 2 long fin flying danios, 4x badis badis are doing fine these few days. I just introduce another two female bettas to patrol as I just spotted some snails.
================================================
5:49pm
Just removed about 10 snails using pincer but noticed that the snail have already gave birth as I caught one baby. Nevermind, later I have another 7 badis badis, 1 Male betta and Gourami(s) to tackle the snails. Should not have snail outbreak. water at 26.2C at the moment, but my temperature usually show higher so should be around 25.7C or so. Water PH is hovering 7 now.

----------


## Blue Whale

If you have anything to contribute upon reading, please go head. This is a also a learning thread for future people.

----------


## StanChung

Did you plant the HC directly together with the mesh?

If it rots, it will spread like wildfire. Better to plant them in separate clumps so that it gets 'aeration' and will not rot together.

HC needs more TLC to convert. After that, you have to make sure the fishes/shrimps don't eat it faster than it can grow. I've heard of almost everything for HC. All the contradictory ones etc. I think you have to be very patient with spares in the balcony in case it all turns to mush.

CO2 has to be high during the converting stage. It loves SF Excel. It loves low temperature ~25C. One person has reported it doing well at 28-30C-I think his thermometer is broken though.  :Laughing: 

Good luck-

----------


## Blue Whale

I think it comes with a sponge/thin filter sponge more than a mesh.

Current observation is almost all dead, left about 30% still alive. I more worried if it is a soil problem, because that means re-planting. Fish don't eat it. temperature and light should be optimal at the moment since I don't fill the entire tank up with water. Precisely, that is why I went to get Excel, the rest of the plant (except the java ones) are showing signs of recovery. Stan, I think I will try the emerged method in future. =P I am wondering if submerge also got problem how to plant emerged next time? It's like senting the zeros to die at the hands of US aircraft carriers -.-" sigh..."wait for the tank, wait for the tank, still topping...don't plant so early" (going through my head)

----------


## Blue Whale

Operation Maximus has just turn to Saving Private Ryan.

Can't save all, managed to save some.

----------


## madnugget

> Did you plant the HC directly together with the mesh?
> 
> If it rots, it will spread like wildfire. Better to plant them in separate clumps so that it gets 'aeration' and will not rot together.
> 
> HC needs more TLC to convert. After that, you have to make sure the fishes/shrimps don't eat it faster than it can grow. I've heard of almost everything for HC. All the contradictory ones etc. I think you have to be very patient with spares in the balcony in case it all turns to mush.
> 
> CO2 has to be high during the converting stage. It loves SF Excel. It loves low temperature ~25C. One person has reported it doing well at 28-30C-I think his thermometer is broken though. 
> 
> Good luck-


my 1st batch of HC in my new setup melted and rot like those in the picture, however there are some survivors among them. should i remove them?

I succeed in planting HC around 28-30C =) but colourwise cannot compare with colourful's type

----------


## Blue Whale

> my 1st batch of HC in my new setup melted and rot like those in the picture, however there are some survivors among them. should i remove them?
> 
> I succeed in planting HC around 28-30C =) but colourwise cannot compare with colourful's type


You can type the full name of HC and search the forum. Tom Barr / Shadow did suggested the emerged method. Just need a small bowl with little bits of nutrients. CO2 is provided by our atomsphere. This method is to grow outside then plant inside.

As Stan have pointed out, the rotting effect spreads, so it make sense to save as much as possible. It's your decision, if you want to do it, better do it fast. Another thing is that you will noticed that I have two different type of pincers there to assist me. Fingers are not good at doing roots seperation. Use newspaper like in the pict. to help you to avoid messy water dirty the work area.

Meantime, I have to put a halt to the white cement project first, since I need the wood plank to save the hc first.

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

> Operation Maximus has just turn to Saving Private Ryan.
> 
> Can't save all, managed to save some.



I strongly suggest that you dump all the HC and start with a fresh healthy batch. Your tank's TDS must be super high after loaded with organics from the rotten HC. Better do water change...

Get HC tied to wire mesh from colourful, those suppose to be submersed form.

----------


## Blue Whale

lol...understand. Have done the water change immediately after I fished out the hc. Advise is taken. I think I still have the white mesh somewhere, must goto storeroom to dig again. I kept a lot of DIY stuffs....hand itchy. Hee.

----------


## Blue Whale

*White Cement (WC)*

After much testing. Here is the conclusion:
- No change in ph. Still the same blue.
- Water did not cloud. However did noticed some white white stuffs on the glass.
- The WC basically stay as a block, did not crack or break down.

Here is the thing: If you have two blocks of wc, you want to bind them together, you can't use a layer of wc and bind them up, it will just break up. Hence if you need to create something, you need it to be a mould that could do it one shot.

With an army of 5 batches of wc, I now have a lot of blocks of wc, I will start painting them and deploying them as part of the scape once they are dry. So angkowat structure may not be feasible. I will think of another scape to use up as much wc blocks as possible =) Good luck to me and so the operation continues...



========================================================
Next day at 12:06am.

So far 36 blocks of wc has been spray painted grey. 16 high blocks and 20 low blocks. Rest of the blocks are throw away as it doesn't look the right shape after removing from the moulds. All moulds has been destroyed after 5 batches of moulding. Ice cream sticks cannot last basically.

I will need to wait for the blocks to dry first before I can paint the bottom side.

So whats the next plan you might ask.

1. Test fishes (all alive) will move back to 3ft.
2. Part of the water will go into 3ft. Rest will be drained off as much as possible.
3. Plants will relocate to 3ft.
4. CO2 tank is back for deployment.
5. A 3kg *ADA Amazonia II* Soil, Plastic Pipe and Funnel standing by for adding.
6. Wooden structure is standing by for eration of slope.
7. 36 blocks of wc will support the slope structure.
8. I have not think of the structure to be deployed on the slope but along the slope will be surrounded by blocks of Java Ferns.
9. Electrical cables will be secured in all places. Tubes readjusted. Backup oxygen supply will be in place.

Water will go into cycling process again once the slope has been erected. Estimate the plants will go in after 1 week or less water cycling.

----------


## Blue Whale

Wow, I didn't realised that there is 1500 reads to this thread.  :Razz: 

Okay I know some of you eager to see some photos.

From top, left right, left right order.

1. Army of moulds and white cement.
2. After being coated with grey paint.
3. Tank after I first setup.
4. Tank current after I stripped it bare again for rescaping.

Yeap I just washed the filter, so later on might still need to wash. I expect some couldy water even though I will be using funnel and pipe to introduce the ADA soil.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi BW,

happy new 2010 to you!

Hmmmm, since you had tried and tested white plaster for almost 2weeks, tested for PH and any abnormally situation. That's good for you.

What's about try using a few white plaster moulds, add them into any small tank with well- oxygenate aged water.Then add some cheap fauna, like guppies or swordfishes to above mentioned tank. Try out for 1 week and observe if any of your fauna react strangely. If nothing of sort, congratulations to you!

But remember your moulds need to be in aged water for at least 1-2 weeks to stabilize it before you add your fauna/ flora. 

Give you some tips, why not use black silicon to stick the moulds instead of using white plaster to stick together.

let me know your thoughts , BW

----------


## Blue Whale

Yo Eddy,

Happy Happy new year to you too!

Oh yes I have tried that. Okeis uploading another pict.

From top, left right left right:

1. The fauna that is tested. I sorta realised water might be too hard =P Bad BW bad BW. Quite okay lor. Removing the grass like plant as it is not aquatic. I want to do pure aquatic so have taken this one out.
2. Using the funnel, I now introduce the soil tube by tube. Which will translate to less pollution and more even spaced out. Easier to control and less skimming needed to be done whilst settling the ADA Amazonia II soil.
3. This is the work after being introduced it in. So the sand would be black sand 5kg, Nature mixed black sand 10 kg, ADA amazonia II roughly 3 kg. Ratio 5:10:3 or so. This area could be used for HC which will be nearer to light source. I have since placed another block of tall drift wood to prevent soil erosion from the strong flow rate.
4. Wow, sand pearling effect! ha ha....please enjoy.

I figured since they don't stick, I will do a different rock scape with steps instead of a road; since other people have tried. Let me tried a different scape which no one have done it =) hee hee. Besides, silicon is for water prevention, it is not exactly a glue itself. Now supposed I am wrong and Eddy you are right, this new soil is lowering ph so if there is any raise in ph, then it will be contra off by the soil. Paint prevent crumpling also, I expect this setup to last for at leas 1 year, before I come up with something crazy again...heh heh.  :Evil:  Besides, I have finished almost the entire box of wc. wahahaaha.....^o^Y Yeah.

At this point in case you are wondering:
- water is harden
- water is dechlorinated.
- no plant nutrients is added.
- Manual DIY CO2 is still functioning.
- Fan/T5 are still functioning.

----------


## Blue Whale

Re-planting have commences after 1 day for the soil particles to settle down. This round is faster. Plants have been shifted back to form the frontal and side with Java Ferns. CO2 tank have also been deployed along with my new diffuser and bubble counter at 1bps; DIY CO2 1 is still functioning. Yes, so this is the real thing. Water perimeter wise is about ph 7.0 - ph 7.2 which I am very please with it.

Maybe will pickup some plants tomorrow ^o^Y Yeah Yeah.

The wc will be deployed soon as steps.

----------


## Blue Whale

Okies, one week pass, my left hand is still recovering from that Jab on Monday. Good news is Blood Test shows my hormones in the correct region now. The bad? Well, I am still getting some aching from the left hand.

Now is morning, bright sunny morning but not suitable to take photos. I will take the photos at night where the light are not so torturing.

The LED Light has been shifted to the back. Boy, is it nice! Okay, the rows of LED Lights are acting more of ornament or ambience lighting now. The migration of the fish will commence once I have my hearty breakfast or in the afternoon. Maintenance has been done. So I just need to get some worms to do some active tunneling and yes they serve as food for the fish too.

HC is surviving after one week, so are the java ferns and christmas moss. The introduction of ADA Amazonia II soil 3L was really a positive move. Water perimeter is within my ideal range now. Substrate are still dosed but at very very minimal, something like 1-2ml. Water hardness is definitely more with the ADA soil, but I still have to buffer a bit to get the range I like. For people who just use ADA soil, note that substrate are not necessary but I have a range of my own I would like to attain.
So brace yourself for some photos tonight =) Cya!

----------


## Blue Whale

Right...since the start of the thread, its been a hard hard work setting up, experimenting, take apart, restart everything again then setup again.

So the final one I actually managed to get the water perimeter I like and the light ambience which from those taiwan sites that I posted at several threads (remembering that this site was recommended by one of the AQ members in one of the older threads)



It turn out to be entirely different from what I had in mind, in fact, the grey steps actually changed color under like the lights even though it was sprayed very very grey.



So here is what happened.
left to right; top left right, bottom left right sequence.

1. It was like miky way in the 2ft. (LED Light)
2. Once I turn on the T5, the color changes
3. So, maybe this is okay, but I am really not that satisfied.
4. Shifted the LED Lights to the back of the tank and took out the black background. Note that my LED Lights are connected to a 9V Adaptor. You can see the black sleeve there.

Next Pict.
5. Aww...now certainly look better right? Can see the backlight coming out.
6. Crossed the bottom with some wires and put a wooden plank on it. Rapped the wooden plank with news paper. Now those white styrofoam are really the red worms covers which if you buy 10 pieces. You can ask the LFS if you are interested to get the foams.
7. Yapps!! Greenish water! Oops...perhaps because my wall is green also.
8. Moss on coconut shell, yet providing another place to take cover.

So people, what do you think of it as a whole? Let me know your thoughts and your opinion at first look. Final look are the ones above. :Razz:

----------


## Blue Whale

Wil, if you are reading.

24Wx2 T5
13Wx2 PL
LED Light x1

Correction done by 2nd therometer. Current temperature is 25.6C =) Wonder fan. So you want to get one too?

----------


## Blue Whale

I have re-edited the thread with more photos from photobuckets. Should be more pictorial at the moment to read this thread.

Here is one of the latest picture:



Wilfred have kind enough to offer me the suggestion of removing the rocks. So I have decided to adopt his suggestion and do some adjustments over the weekend.

----------


## fireblade

hi,
wonder what are the shiny round stuff you have inside?
also I am thinking that your filter might be too tall for your tank? or you have not filled your tank yet, most internal filters need to be submerged in the water if I am not wrong..
What is the white tube that is beside the filter? is that the CO2 tube?

----------


## Xianghao

> I have re-edited the thread with more photos from photobuckets. Should be more pictorial at the moment to read this thread.
> 
> Here is one of the latest picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilfred have kind enough to offer me the suggestion of removing the rocks. So I have decided to adopt his suggestion and do some adjustments over the weekend.


hey, if i am not wrong, the red plant on the right isn't a water plant.

----------


## Blue Whale

That's alright, food for the fish. =) I always put this kinda plant inside. Did not bother to id.

----------


## Blue Whale

> hi,
> wonder what are the shiny round stuff you have inside?
> also I am thinking that your filter might be too tall for your tank? or you have not filled your tank yet, most internal filters need to be submerged in the water if I am not wrong..
> What is the white tube that is beside the filter? is that the CO2 tube?


You mean glass rocks? Rocks made of glass...ha ha. Colored somemore, they reflect light.

My tank is 18" tall, no problem with that. Filter is 12".
That is DIY CO2 No.2 tube. What you can't see from the photo is DIY CO2 No. 1 and Tank CO2 No. 3. I name them 1,2,3 for easier identification. Currently no backup air tube deployed yet. Most likely will not deploy since I have spare air pumps and air tubes which I can cut any time I need them.

----------


## homeflow

*Energy-saving compact fluorescent lamps

*https://www.gethomeflow.com/smart-lights

Best smart home light bulbs in the UK |GU10 - LED Bulbs | |B22 - LED Bulbs | smart light bulb E27 by homeflow uk | Smart LED Bulb RGB E14 – E-14 Type - Smart Lights – Lighting – UK

----------

